# winex und emule

## razor

Guten Tag. Hat hier schonmal jemand Emule mit Wine(x) zum laufen bekommen? Ich habe winex-cvs (re)emerged und mit winesetuptk ein fake_windows erstellt (ich habe immer mit ok bestätigt im dialog) nun bricht "winex-cvs emule.exe" jedoch ab mit der Meldung "getötet".

Haben die Wine+Emule Menschen, die beides bereits zum laufen brachten eventuell einen Tipp für mich? Das posten der Wine-Config wäre vllt auch schon  hilfreich - danke!

----------

## hopfe

Emule gibt es auch als Ebuild. Damit brauchst du kein WineX.

Suche mal das Paktet mit emerge -s mule .

Add: Ups mein Fehler, es gibt keine Version von emule sondern eine X11Version von edonkey(mldonkey). 

Beantwort zwar nicht deine Frage, aber vielleicht hilft es dir trotzdem weiter.Last edited by hopfe on Tue Feb 04, 2003 7:05 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Beforegod

Razor :

Deine Wine(x) Konfiguration sollte einen Abschnitt für emule haben.

Meiner sieht so aus (und funktioniert!) :

```

[AppDefaults\\emule.exe\\DllOverrides]

"commctrl" = "native"

"comctl32" = "native"

"shlwapi" = "native"

```

Viel Spass,

BeforeGod

----------

## Headhunter123

[ot]

gift (gift.sourceforge.net) ist imo weeeeeeeit besser   :Wink: 

[/ot]

----------

## A.Stranger

 *hopfe wrote:*   

> Emule gibt es auch als Ebuild. Damit brauchst du kein WineX.
> 
> Suche mal das Paktet mit emerge -s mule .
> 
> 

 

Da blieb mir doch schon fast der Kaffee im Halse stecken. Frage mich nämlich schon seid Wochen, warum dass keiner portiert.

----------

## Headhunter123

A. Stranger : http://sourceforge.net/projects/jmule/

 :Wink: 

----------

## hopfe

Ein linux-Version von emule wäre wünschenswert, solange es die nicht gibt werde ich mich weiter mit mldonkey begnügen müssen  :Sad: .

----------

## Headhunter123

Auch wenns nervt : Probier mal gift   :Cool: 

----------

## hopfe

giFT habe ich auch laufen, nur leider findet man dort noch nicht allzu viel  :Sad: . Hoffe es verbreitet sich rasch, ist nämlich zur Zeit vom Downloadspeed kaum zu übertreffen  :Smile: 

----------

## razor

Beforegod:

Könntest du mir deine ~/.winex-cvs/config mal als Anhang mitgeben? Bei mir bricht Winex immer ab mit: wine: Unhandled exception, starting debugger...

 *Beforegod wrote:*   

> Razor :
> 
> Deine Wine(x) Konfiguration sollte einen Abschnitt für emule haben.
> 
> Meiner sieht so aus (und funktioniert!) :
> ...

 

----------

## Beforegod

Tschuldige..

habe vergessen zu erwähnen das Du die DLL in Deinem Windows Verzeichnis haben solltest.

Sollte dies nicht der Fall sein (sollten w98 Versionen sein) schick mir ne kurze mail und ich schick Dir die Dateien zu!

MfG

BeforeGod

----------

## Pietschy

 *A.Stranger wrote:*   

>  *hopfe wrote:*   Emule gibt es auch als Ebuild. Damit brauchst du kein WineX.
> 
> Suche mal das Paktet mit emerge -s mule .
> 
>  
> ...

 

mhhh wenn ich mich rect entsinne war dazu auch mal was im emule forum geschrieben wurden. Die Kernaussagen waren:

1. Ham die Entwickler keinerlei abitionen dazu eine Prot nach Linux zu versuchen/machen. Solln die Linuxer doch wine nehmen und warum muss OpenSource Software immer für Linux sein.   :Rolling Eyes: 

2. Iss wohl garnicht so einfach, liegt wohl an der verwendeten Programmiersprache.    :Shocked: 

Beide Aussagen stammen aus meiner Gedächtnis.log, und da ich nicht mehr der Jüngste bin lege ich keinen Wert auf Richtigkeit der Aussagen und distanziere mich hirmit davon.   :Very Happy: 

Ronny

----------

## Bullitt

kannm mir jemand sagen wie ich WineX richtig konfiguriere ? ? Wenn ich emule starten will, kommt folgende Fehlermeldung:

```
winex /home/bullitt/winec/emule/emule.exe

Warning: /home/bullitt/winec/emule/emule.exe not accessible from a configured DOS drive

Warning: /home/bullitt/winec/emule/emule.exe not accessible from a configured DOS drive

/usr/lib/winex/bin/wine: cannot find '/home/bullitt/winec/emule/emule.exe'
```

noch ne Frage, wo muss ich eMule hinpacken ? ? In das "fake_windows" und da im Programme Ordner oder kann ich das, wie jetzt, in mein Home-Dir packen ? ? eMule in das fake_windows habe ich auch schon versucht, aber mit der selben Fehlermeldung . . .

die Config is so gut wie standard, habe lediglich bei "drive c" /home/bullitt/winec angegeben (vorher das fake_windows Verzeichnis was standard war) und habe LPT- und COM-Ports mit ";;" auskommentiert. Hoffe habe das richtig erkannt mit den ";;" . . .

 :Question:   :Question: 

Bullitt

----------

## razor

Beforegod:

Sende sie mir bitte an therazor@gmx.de

----------

## Bullitt

 *Beforegod wrote:*   

> Tschuldige..
> 
> habe vergessen zu erwähnen das Du die DLL in Deinem Windows Verzeichnis haben solltest.
> 
> Sollte dies nicht der Fall sein (sollten w98 Versionen sein) schick mir ne kurze mail und ich schick Dir die Dateien zu!
> ...

 

welche dll ? ?

Bullitt

PS: Bullitt667@gmx.de

----------

## slyzer

Hier noch ein heisser Link für native Linux: http://personal.inet.fi/cool/tiku/lmule/index.html

cu

 slyzer

----------

## Bullitt

was ist wxWindows ? ?

----------

## Pietschy

@bullitt ich versuch mal alle fragen zu beantworten  :Wink: 

1. mit winex wollte es bei mir nicht auch nicht leufen, mit wine flupts

2. die Warmeldung die beim Starten kommt.

du solltest beim Starten vorher mittels 'cd' in das Verzeichniss wechseln

und dann

# wine emule.exe

3. >> welche dll ? ?

na die commctrl.dll, die comctl32.dll und die shlwapi.dll

Mit dem Eintrag in der config sagst du wine, das er die original dll von windows nehmen soll und nicht die interen wine dll (sorry weis nicht wie ich mich da ausdrücken soll)

Bei mit läuft das ganze übrigens ohne diesen Eintrag   :Rolling Eyes: 

letztens: Grob gesagt: Mit wxWindows kann man schöne KlickieBuntie-oberflächen für seine Programme erstellen udn zwar Betriebssystemübergreifend, damit kann man dann Programme schreiben die sich leichter auf andere OS portieren lassen.

Hoffe Licht ins Dunkel geführt zu haben

Ronny

----------

## Robert K.

 *Beforegod wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Sollte dies nicht der Fall sein (sollten w98 Versionen sein) schick mir ne kurze mail und ich schick Dir die Dateien zu!
> 
> 

 

Hi,

Gibts auch unter:

http://www.dll-files.com/dllindex/index.shtml

zum Download.

Grüße

Robert

----------

